# Madame President has finally come home!



## LaserLolita (Aug 13, 2015)

So excited for my new kitten. She slept up by our heads all night and purred like a little machine. She has such a sweet, personable nature, she likes anyone who comes up to her! I'm jealous that my boyfriend gets to spend all day with her while I'm stuck at work. 









Apparently she also enjoys the same shows as us.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Aw she's so sweet. Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh congratulations on Madame President! 

How old is she? Kittens are always so exciting, but are always a handful. Take LOTS and LOTS of pictures and enjoy it while she's tiny!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Congrats on your new addition! She is lovely!


----------



## LaserLolita (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Tabb, the foster mother believes she is about three months,but she could be older and just a little small for her age. There will definitely be a lot of pictures!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh congratulations, what a sweetheart.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Cool! She's certainly a cute little fluffy cat! Hard to tell her size from all that fur! 

Hope you like our forum filled with crazy feline addicts!


----------



## LaserLolita (Aug 13, 2015)

She's a domestic medium-hair, for those curious, but my boyfriend keeps thinking she might have a bit of ragdoll in her because she just flops all over the place. Pick her up? Flop. Put her down? Flop. She walks right up to where we're sitting or lying and with just plop herself next to a leg like in the third picture. I think being in a foster home really helped her be sociable and complacent.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

She must have the Ragdoll 'flopping gene!'


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful little girl. Love her name!


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

What a sweet girl!  Congratulations on your new addition!

Out of curiosity, what was the reason behind her name?


----------

